# Taster defekt?



## Harry Schiller (27. Februar 2004)

Moin und hallo.
Kennt das jemand vonEuch: Ich will den PC starten , drücke den Taster am Gehäuse und er startet nicht, sondern testet nur die Laufwerke und bleibt hängen. Das mache ich so  bis zu 10mal hintereinander und dann fährt er ganz normal hoch. Bei einem sofortigen Neustart geht alles ganz normal.

Gruss, Harry.


----------



## server (29. Februar 2004)

Damit ist der Taster nicht defekt. Könnte sein, wenn es ein alter Computer ist, dass die BIOS Batterie leer ist und er sich deswegen die Einstellungen (unter anderem angeschlossene Laufwerke, etc.) nicht merken kann. Das würde auch erklären, dass er wenn er mal läuft schnell neu starten kann.
Also, Computer aufmachen, BIOS Batterie am Mainboard suchen und mal in ein Elektrogeschäft schauen und so eine Batterie besorgen. Vielleicht gleich die alte mitbringen, damit du sicher die gleiche Batterie bekommst.


----------



## Harry Schiller (1. März 2004)

Moin. Danke für Deinen Beitrag.
Batterie geprüft ist o.k., das BIOS führt die Einträge auch aus, die ich eingetragen habe. PC ist auch erst 1Jahr alt. Muss also ein anderer Defekt sein.


----------



## server (1. März 2004)

Sind die Platten und die richtigen Frequenzen auch vor dem Start eingetragen im Mainboard? Könnte auch ein Virus sein, der sich im BIOS Speicher niedergelassen hat.....


----------



## Harry Schiller (2. März 2004)

Moin, Moin.
Habe den Rechner mal mit einem Virenscanner gestartet, alles o.k. Die Platten werden auch richtig erkannt. Werde mal eine e-mail zu dem MB- Hersteller senden. Mal sehen ob die wissen woran es liegen kann. Ansonsten lasse ich den Rechner erstmal immer auf Stand by und mache ihn nicht ganz aus.
Danke nochmal.
Gruß, Harry.


----------

